# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Age Analysis and  supplier detail ledger not adding up

## Áne123

Hi Guys,
I am new to pastel (partner v14) and have an issue with my age analysis for suppliers, it still shows some 60 days + items but when I go into match open item it shows zero.
Also on my detail ledger it shows zero, any advise on what I am doing wrong?

The whole point was for me to pull a report on which suppliers needs to be paid on a weekly basis.

----------


## Neville Bailey

It sounds as though there might be some data corruption in the Open Item table.

If you go to File...Data Integrity and run the report without changing any of the default options, does it report any errors?

----------


## Áne123

> It sounds as though there might be some data corruption in the Open Item table.
> 
> If you go to File...Data Integrity and run the report without changing any of the default options, does it report any errors?


I did try that but there is no errors...
It is not a big issue however looks terrible when I pull an age analysis and i shows items I know for a fact is paid.  :Smile:

----------


## CuriousEL

Make sure you running the Age analysis in the correct period. For instance if you pay your creditors in February but run a January Ageing the suppliers you paid will still reflect as outstanding.

----------


## Jane123

I get this often....no errors show up when you run a data integrity.... grrrr! You will need to contact Pastel to run a data fix as it is a corruption issue. Good luck!

----------


## Áne123

Thanks Guys, I will give Pastel a call!

----------

